
Q: Setting User-Agent Field? - shawndumas
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/comp.lang.java/aSPAJO05LIU/ushhUIQQ-ogJ
======
poizan42
[1996]. Are we to assume that this was in relation to early work on what
became google? Was the GoogleBot originally written in Java? It could have
been early research in relation to that, or it could have been some unrelated
project Larry Page was working on for all we know.

Btw. this[0] seems to be how Java later made it possible to set the User-Agent
header, but it still includes the http.agent system property.

[0]: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2529682/setting-user-
agen...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2529682/setting-user-agent-of-a-
java-urlconnection)

